# Crate opens the wrong way? Turn it upside down!!



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Our crate door opens the wrong way for the configuration of our room and the spot we have it in. We sat and contemplated it for a while thinking that we could take the front off and turn it around etc etc. Then my genius husband said "lets just turn it upside down". Problem solved. The tray fits in the bottom like it's supposed to, the divided just does it's thing and now the door opens on the correct side so that it's not sticking out in the centre of the room. Plus the side access door is now available whereas before it was up against the wall.

Yes I can't slide the tray out for cleaning but I have a futon on the bottom anyway so if there are any accidents it's not going on the tray. Also the slots are bigger at the top now which is great because it means I can drop in a chew toy if I need to whereas before I had to open the door to do this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you have solved the problem but make sure she cant get stuck in the top with her head. Maybe there is a way you can put somethin in the top to keep her extra safe. I am just a worry wart.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. I had instant anxiety when I realised that this could be a problem. I don't think she could actually get that high at the moment but its only a matter of time. I have used ziplock tags to add a couple of wire pet run/cage sides to the top. The only issue I have now is that there is a gap all the way around the top. I thought I could get some of that bendy wire and make zig zags all around. My husband thinks I am worrying too much but... I'm a worry wart too!!!


----------

